# Talk to Staff:  LOL



## AnOminous (Jan 21, 2016)

This is the most fucking useless thing on the site.

It should be gotten rid of so nobody wastes their time.


----------



## Clown Doll (Jan 21, 2016)

In TTS people don't just jerk off into each others' ebin funposts so it'd be more useful if everyone wasn't using the Feedback board for ebin shitposting and the shitposting board for serious suggestions .


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 21, 2016)

Clown Doll said:


> In TTS people don't just jerk off into each others' ebin funposts so it'd be more useful if everyone wasn't using the Feedback board for ebin shitposting and the shitposting board for serious suggestions .



Yeah, instead, in TTS you post something and then look at it a month later and it's listed with 3 views and nobody paid any attention at all.


----------



## Clown Doll (Jan 21, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Yeah, instead, in TTS you post something and then look at it a month later and it's listed with 3 views and nobody paid any attention at all.



You need to tag the mods you want to get the attention of to guilt-trip them to respond because TTS is kind of tucked into a corner. Basically : anything really technical that involves technical expertise beyond normal mod tools, tag Katsukitty or Null, for social issues or run of the mill stuff such as policy clarifications, asking about thread locks or other stuff tag anyone.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 21, 2016)

I made a TTS a few months ago about a user who was harassing me. He kept sending me lewd pix and saying he wanted to rape me in PM. Shortly after I made the TTS Null made the guy who was doing it a mod.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 21, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> I made a TTS a few months ago about a user who was harassing me. He kept sending me lewd pix and saying he wanted to rape me in PM. Shortly after I made the TTS Null made the guy who was doing it a mod.



You're just disappointed he was joking and never even planned to rape you.


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 26, 2016)

TTS should be a public board, there's no reason that only staff should be able to see it just because it has "staff" in the name. Also, I know you guys must have some secret moderator discussion boards. We want to see those too.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 27, 2016)

I can't read talk to staff 

But when I used it when I was a powerless plebe, the results were favorable.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2016)

I find that generally, posts to it are ignored until you bitch about it publicly on some thread.  It would be nice if it worked, but at the moment, I'd suggest that just publicly bitching and starting troll threads about something until someone listens to you is a lot more likely to get results.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 28, 2016)

Every time I've posted there I've gotten a response, and almost every time that response has been helpful.  @AnOminous what kinds of requests are you making there?


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 28, 2016)

Holdek said:


> Every time I've posted there I've gotten a response, and almost every time that response has been helpful.  @AnOminous what kinds of requests are you making there?



Totally reasonable ones, and after I threw this whiny tantrum by starting this thread, they were actually answered.

So I was just being a bitch.


----------



## The Master Debater (Jan 28, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> You're just disappointed he was joking and never even planned to rape you.


ow

the

EDGE
D
G
E


----------



## Pikimon (Jan 28, 2016)

I used to be staff back when no one gave a shit, you can talk to me if you want.


----------



## Wabbit (Jan 29, 2016)

And here I was thinking it was just a place for noobs to beg for a bitch slapping.  Imma gonna fall in that trap yet wherever it is - inevitable.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Sep 15, 2017)

hey about the shmorky thread, I just wanted to post a few questions in there about where Shmorky goes from here now that the drama surrounding him has died down and everyone has mostly accepted who is. I would be willing to post a copy of what I intented to post as proof I wasn't weening


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 15, 2017)

The trick to getting people to pay attention to your TTS thread is to tag the mods in and drop some savage burns on a toilet mod like Melchett or Valiant so they all join in dumpstering and then when you're all chortling and happy and the toilet mod's in tears the other mods will usually look at w/e the problem is and fix it for you.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Sep 15, 2017)

just send a PM and include all of them in it


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 15, 2017)

I can't believe how ignorant I was when I started this dumb thread.

I've found out since then that the way you get the attention of the mods is to start a huge PM thread with all of them in it and obviously @Null too and then spam it with gay porn and bestiality porn and inflation porn and shit like that.

You will definitely get the attention of the mods and @Null that way.


----------



## DNJACK (Sep 19, 2017)

Yeah tbh it's more like talk shit about the mods and get ignored, it's not much of a "talk".


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 19, 2017)

Talk to staff is a joke tho honestly it only exists so that anytime you ask the mods for help through normal means they can say "Make a TTS" then ignore it forever. PM chain with all mods invited is your best bet.


----------



## DNJACK (Sep 19, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Talk to staff is a joke tho honestly it only exists so that anytime you ask the mods for help through normal means they can say "Make a TTS" then ignore it forever. PM chain with all mods invited is your best bet.


but then you jsut have to keep readding them. we need a kind of "wizz" featre like the old day where you would press a button and it would shake the window of all online mods


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 19, 2017)

DNJACK said:


> but then you jsut have to keep readding them. we need a kind of "wizz" featre like the old day where you would press a button and it would shake the window of all online mods



Maybe they're out of practice replying to being tagged because they hardly ever get tagged so we should all just start tagging random mods into random threads for no reason so they feel more comfortable with it?


----------



## DNJACK (Sep 19, 2017)

@Melchett


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 19, 2017)

@Feline Darkmage


----------



## Cthulu (Sep 19, 2017)

@Alan Pardew


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 19, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Talk to staff is a joke tho honestly it only exists so that anytime you ask the mods for help through normal means they can say "Make a TTS" then ignore it forever. PM chain with all mods invited is your best bet.



You need to expose their SJW conspiracy.  You need to tell it all in public, so these SJW Jew mods can be shamed before the world for trying to take over the whole making fun of spastic mongoloids thing and making it liberal.


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 19, 2017)

@yawning sneasel


----------



## Cthulu (Sep 19, 2017)

@Karen Riley


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 20, 2017)

Staff loves it when I start a new trend!


----------



## Naniyo Dambiz (Mar 1, 2019)

Hey, How do I get a name change?


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 1, 2019)

Naniyo Dambiz said:


> Hey, How do I get a name change?


pay null 20 bucks


----------



## Patricia Highsmith (Aug 12, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> I made a TTS a few months ago about a user who was harassing me. He kept sending me lewd pix and saying he wanted to rape me in PM. Shortly after I made the TTS Null made the guy who was doing it a mod.


You got a welcome pack?


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 12, 2019)

Naniyo Dambiz said:


> Hey, How do I get a name change?


LOL necros the thread with a name change request. Why didn't Null dunk all over this dude? Was he busy that day?

I will say TTS works pretty well, of the 5 TTS threads I've made Null personally told me to kill myself twice. He also unlocked the threads in question twice. At the very least I was promptly insulted, but usually it just worked as advertised.

What I would love to know, is how does a person get themselves banned from TTS but not the whole forum?  I know it's happened to at least one person.

I would also love to see an anonymized best of TTS thread, but I'm probably the only one with severe enough autism to enjoy such a thing.


----------



## Positron (Aug 12, 2019)

Clown Doll said:


> You need to tag the mods you want to get the attention of to guilt-trip them to respond because TTS is kind of tucked into a corner. Basically : anything really technical that involves technical expertise beyond normal mod tools, tag Katsukitty or Null, for social issues or run of the mill stuff such as policy clarifications, asking about thread locks or other stuff tag anyone.


How do I tag the responsible mods if all I get are cowardly anonymous messages like these?








MrTroll said:


> Also, I know you guys must have some secret moderator discussion boards. We want to see those too.


It's just full of tranny furry porn.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 13, 2019)

Positron said:


> How do I tag the responsible mods if all I get are cowardly anonymous messages like these?
> 
> View attachment 887969
> 
> ...


Oh, I know this one. You make a TTS where you tag null, then say "Hey what the fuck, retard, your idiot mods fucked up again." Then generally just list off all the mods you can think of with accompanying insults. 

After making such a thread, rest assured, you'll never have problems with future posts being moderated in secret.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 13, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Oh, I know this one. You make a TTS where you tag null, then say "Hey what the fuck, exceptional individual, your idiot mods fucked up again." Then generally just list off all the mods you can think of with accompanying insults.



If you did that, they'd never read it, though, because nobody reads TTS.

You need to send it in a PM to all the mods and then throw in weev and every other poster who is personally a meme on the site.  But it always has to have weev just so you can show off you can actually cope with his username and use those lightning bolts and shit.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 13, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> If you did that, they'd never read it, though, because nobody reads TTS.
> 
> You need to send it in a PM to all the mods and then throw in weev and every other poster who is personally a meme on the site.  But it always has to have weev just so you can show off you can actually cope with his username and use those lightning bolts and shit.


Nah, that's bull. I made a TTS yesterday and within 30 minutes Null had already told me to fuck off. I can't get a pizza that fast!
Don't believe me?



Spoiler: My TTS thread









I didn't include the actual text of the conversation because that might be frowned upon. But the timestamps are real.


----------



## SmallTalk201 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello I have a question
I'm willing to be the go between for many folks who want to release information on the forums  but are afraid to be identified if they released it themselves.
How do I go about this, how can I advertise this and can I get the mods permission to do this?


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 13, 2019)

SmallTalk201 said:


> Hello I have a question
> I'm willing to be the go between for many folks who want to release information on the forums  but are afraid to be identified if they released it themselves.
> How do I go about this, how can I advertise this and can I get the mods permission to do this?


Why do you need permission to post shit secondhand? 

As for advertising, maybe make a thread on the general board saying "I will be your go-between" or whatever. 

Now, please don't tell anyone I told you this, but Null is a real Dull Lull. I don't want that information being traced back to me but the world deserves to know.


----------



## Michael_Psellos (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm trying to get rid of my account. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Tookie (Sep 19, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> pay null 20 bucks


----------



## Ashley Lynne Coulter (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi @Null I would like the "Person of Interest" tag so I can be a loud and proud sped, just like the Kiwi-Gods intended.



HG 400 said:


> Talk to staff is a joke tho honestly it only exists so that anytime you ask the mods for help through normal means they can say "Make a TTS" then ignore it forever. PM chain with all mods invited is your best bet.


That kind of sounds like a good way to get banned permanently. MeowthKip and Null are already fairly active here, so why is that the recommended course of action?


----------



## Null (Mar 11, 2020)

ok.


----------

